# cpufreq scalling

## muhsinzubeir

hello..I have setup cpufreq scalling on my machine smoothly but im not satisfied with the frequency range.Are these results normal or I need to do some tweaking to get the frequency range a little bit bigger as i expected?Here are the results and cpu data...

```

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 2.00 GHz - 2.33 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.33 GHz, 2.00 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 2.00 GHz and 2.33 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 2.00 GHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 1

  hardware limits: 2.00 GHz - 2.33 GHz

  available frequency steps: 2.33 GHz, 2.00 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 2.00 GHz and 2.33 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 2.00 GHz.

```

cpu info

```

muhsin@gendesktop ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 1998.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4674.63

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz

stepping        : 11

cpu MHz         : 1998.000

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4672.12

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## Hylocereus

Hallo,

you can't change hardware limits: 2.00 GHz - 2.33 GHz.

Bye

----------

## jcat

I find it hard to believe that the actual hardware limit is so useless.

Could this not be a mis-configured kernel?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## RazielFMX

You need to enable the Intel specific speed step support in your kernel (leave the acpi one as well):

For example, I have a pentuim4m on ICH chipset, so I have ACPI_CPUFREQ as a module and have X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH built in.

```

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 600 MHz - 1.40 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.40 GHz, 1.20 GHz, 1000 MHz, 800 MHz, 600 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 600 MHz and 1.40 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 600 MHz.

```

----------

## Hylocereus

Hallo,

core2duo processors are very limited in cpufreq scalling.

My E6750 is working between 2Ghz and 2.67Ghz.

In my opion you can not change it, because it based on the cpu-hardware.

Bye

----------

## muhsinzubeir

thanks guys, it looks like a dead end cant find any other issue in my kernel in case somebody want to take a look at .config see the end of this thread:

Is it possible to manually change these frequency...??? Am i the only who is unsatisfied with frequency range on this processor?....only 2 values damn...  :Mad: 

Edit:

Removed .config

----------

